# Misbehaving Max....



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That does sound like a VERY scary adventure. I guess Max will be getting some heavy duty recall training in the near future.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GAH! How scary!

Couple thoughts -- he possibly managed to get one front leg out while you were driving.. easily happens of they get squirmy while being loved on, etc.

As a back up plan, double clip the leash to the D-ring on the EZ Walk AND to the D-ring on his collar. And check the fit of the front of the harness... the front part should always be tight enough to be horizontal across the front of the dog's body.

Lastly, check out some training tips for recall! 
http://www.examiner.com/x-18986-San...09m8d26-Training-your-dog-to-come-when-called

So glad your boy is okay! That's so scary!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I seriously freaked. I was so upset I felt like my head would explode. Danger from every angle & my boy is running LOOSE! 

I need to get a new leash for him....when I tried to double clip to both the harness and the collar, I realized that the clip apparatus is too large to fit through the D-ring and then up to his collar (the D-ring sits on his chest). If I put the harness on the other direction as suggested here some time ago, it seems looser. Also, the harness is just a teeny bit too loose across the chest - that might have been the biggest part of the problem.

We will not be going anywhere until I'm sure that I have a good grip on 'Houdini Max'. :uhoh: Funny how the recall training was going SO WELL at home. I'll be reviewing the article yet again! Thanks for the link! 

Thanks guys, I feel a bit better!
-Trids



FlyingQuizini said:


> GAH! How scary!
> 
> Couple thoughts -- he possibly managed to get one front leg out while you were driving.. easily happens of they get squirmy while being loved on, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Ooooh, big time! Naughty boy....



Oaklys Dad said:


> That does sound like a VERY scary adventure. I guess Max will be getting some heavy duty recall training in the near future.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness he was ok and you got him before he got in the traffic.


----------



## misc.alaina (Aug 31, 2009)

Doesn't it seem like they forget (are deaf to) all of their training commands when it is of the utmost importance that they obey them. Glad everyone is safe and sound!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, I was quite grateful. I haven't been THAT frightened in a very long time.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you both! The fact that he could completely ignore me the way he did really brought home how important it is that I dedicate myself to that recall training even more than I already realized! 

Thanks,
-Trids



BeauShel said:


> Thank goodness he was ok and you got him before he got in the traffic.





misc.alaina said:


> Doesn't it seem like they forget (are deaf to) all of their training commands when it is of the utmost importance that they obey them. Glad everyone is safe and sound!


----------

